# Überschreiben von Dateien per vsftpd



## Riemenschneider (31. Juli 2004)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem: vsftpd läuft super auf meinem Server. User können Dateien hochladen, runterladen und löschen. Alles schön und gut. Aber eine bereits vorhandene Datei durch eine aktuellere Version ÜBERSCHREIBEN - keine Chance... 

Was kann ich tun, damit das funktioniert? Hab schon zig Foren durchsucht aber nix gefunden... Das muss doch gehen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2004)

Das klingt für mich wie ein Rechte-Problem.
Du beschreibst auch nicht sehr genau, daher frage ich mal etwas gezielter 

Ist der Server mit anonymen Zugriff eingerichtet?
Wie sehen die Ordnerrechte aus und über welchen User läuft der FTP-Server?


----------



## Riemenschneider (1. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Das klingt für mich wie ein Rechte-Problem.
> Du beschreibst auch nicht sehr genau, daher frage ich mal etwas gezielter
> 
> ...



Ja, ist mit anonymem Zugriff eingerichtet. Was meinst du mit Ordnerrechte und User? Also der Server ist für zwei User konfiguriert, die eigentlich alles dürfen sollten...


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2004)

Das habe ich mir gedacht ...

Naja, wer 'unbedingt' einen 'anonymous' FTP braucht - ich würde eher die FTP-User anlegen die benötigt werden. Anonyme User erhalten normalerweise nicht die Rechte etwas zu überschreiben: Stell Dir vor jemand möchte Dir etwas übertragen, ein anderer User spielt Dir aber (nett ausgedrückt) einen Streich und überschreibt die wichtigen erwarteten Daten mit Insekten-Pornografie .... autsch -> eben deshalb darf man üblicherweise nicht überschreiben.

Aber: Schau mal ins Handbuch:

http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html

Die Lösung zu Deinem Problem befindet sich unter

BOOLEAN OPTIONS
 

Die von Dir gesuchten Befehle beginnen mit
anon_ 

Und das habe ich nach nur 10 Sekunden Suche herausgefunden. Meinst Du nicht, das Du das auch geschafft hättest?


----------



## Riemenschneider (1. August 2004)

Wahrscheinlich bist du einfach der Coolste Mensch auf der Welt!

Im Übrigen: Das hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, ich hab jetzt jemanden gefragt, der sich mit sowas auskennt.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. August 2004)

> Wahrscheinlich bist du einfach der Coolste Mensch auf der Welt!
> Im Übrigen: Das hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, ich hab jetzt jemanden gefragt, der sich mit sowas auskennt.



Hmm, das habe ich befürchtet, das das wieder mal falsch aufgefasst wird. Ich meinte das keinesfalls herablassend. Und Nein, ich bin nicht der coolste Mensch der Welt, nur einer der gerne hätte das andere mal in die Dokumentationen der Programme schauen, mit denen sie Probleme haben.

Schön das Dein Problem gelöst wurde, es wäre sehr freundlich, wenn Du die Lösung hier in den Thread schreibst. Denn falls mal jemand das gleiche Problem hat, kann er mit der Suchfunktion Deine Lösung finden - so hilfst Du auch gleich anderen.

Und Ja, ich ignoriere Deine polemische Antwort. Wie schon gesagt ... ich bin ziemlich direkt, meine es aber in den seltensten Fällen böse. ;-]

Zumal mein 





> Meinst Du nicht, das Du das auch geschafft hättest?


 eine konstruktive Kritik war und kein blödes Anpaulen =)


----------

